# tyco vw bug orange tiger stripe how rare?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys need some help how rare and how much ? please help thanks
im putting 4 pics help me out is the t bird new?
what about the super modified is it a repaint?
let me know asap please again i ask the wisdom here befor i make a mistke out their.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

The modified is a real tyco paint job. The 2J chaparal usually sells for $40^ and is one of my favorites.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

the modified was done by tyco ? how much


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

It is a TYCO PRO and sorry I have never researched it. Maybe an ebay search may yield more info.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh dear! Swing-and-a-miss!

The Cyclops windshield Tiger Bug with the goofy gumball motor after thought. I gotta do a sane version of that someday.

You'll have to pay me to take it. My address is....


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I dont think any are even close to the Rare category..harder to find or somewhat uncommon, but rare, no. I hate that word rare anyways! Its overused and overrated, much like another 4 letter word people say ..lol eBay should have a Rare category in which only truly rare items could be listed and/or found..all other use of the term should be grounds for an immediate suspension of yr account!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

using words that are prohibited in the Terms Of Service on eBay in your ID there should be justification for permanent suspension.
in fact it is justified.
haven't made THAT phone call yet!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

alpink said:


> using words that are prohibited in the Terms Of Service on eBay in your ID there should be justification for permanent suspension.
> in fact it is justified.
> haven't made THAT phone call yet!


You have issues Sir..lol


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rdm95 said:


> I dont think any are even close to the Rare category..harder to find or somewhat uncommon, but rare, no. I hate that word rare anyways! Its overused and overrated, much like another 4 letter word people say ..lol eBay should have a Rare category in which only truly rare items could be listed and/or found..all other use of the term should be grounds for an immediate suspension of yr account!


if use of the word "RARE" is such an issue, then review of the family friendly Terms Of Service here and at eBay should reveal something as well.
the feeling that using a specific descriptive term that might not be true is some sort of crime but using profanity in user IDs and subtitles is OK, leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

alpink said:


> if use of the word "RARE" is such an issue, then review of the family friendly Terms Of Service here and at eBay should reveal something as well.
> the feeling that using a specific descriptive term that might not be true is some sort of crime but using profanity in user IDs and subtitles is OK, leaves a lot to be desired.


What next, you gonna tell my Mommy on me? Tattling Alpink? Really? You must be one of the kids Fordcowboy was referring to in his PM asking me to change my member title.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Really?*

No not really like that at all! You seem like a fairly fart young schmeller. We'd just like you to clean it up is all. It's actually a very simple matter.

The only real issue is your failure to take the hint; or when asked to do so, actually read the TOS and comply. Most everyone is quite happy to maintain the bare minimum expectation of decorum set forth. You on the other hand have continued along in a manner that is completely contrary and disrespecful to what has been built here over the years. To further compound the matter, you also persist in taking some kind of pleasure by dragging it out, kicking and screaming all the way. 

So lemme spell it out for ya; HT has ALWAYS been a family site, that means my grand kids read along with me from time to time...and so do many others who really dont need or wanna know about your residence or status. 

It's not just Al yer battling, it's a long standing tradition, and yer just shooting the messenger. We aint asken' for a miracle when we're asking you to step up... or... are we?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Opps sorry guys i hope i didnt start some thing here justb rtying to get some help guess ill close this thread befor it goes any further.

CONSIDER THIS THREAD CLOSED

Thanks guys.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's still open...


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

doohh how do you close it


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> doohh how do you close it


According to the help files closing is an extra for "supporters", which I think means paid members. So, if your are not a paid member you won't see that option.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

thank yo very much vansmack2


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> thank yo very much vansmack2


You are welcome.


----------

